# How strong is UPC wireless signal?



## Bronco Lane (17 Sep 2011)

I presently have wireless broadband from Eircom in my home and it covers a good sized area with no blackspots. Does the UPC wireless have a strong signal as well?


----------



## runner (18 Sep 2011)

I got UPC in recently. Have a large rambling house where back bedroom is 50 paces from wireless modem downstairs and still get full signal there.


----------



## Laramie (19 Sep 2011)

At the moment it is a toss of a coin as to whether I switch from Eircom to UPC. Eircom are due to start their  shortly. I live close to both an exchange and a "cabinet" so I expect great things. Eircom must be losing customer after customer to UPC on price alone so I expect that their new service will be well priced. If they don't offer competitive pricing then they are fools.


----------

